# Squirrels, squirrels, squirrels!



## burglar (30 December 2012)

Squirrels: Fascinating critters!







http://sciencenetlinks.com/science-news/science-updates/squirrel-hoarding/


----------



## cynic (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



burglar said:


> 1. I don't have squirrels.
> 2. If I do have squirrels, I don't lock them indoors.
> 
> 
> ...



So exactly how many squirrels don't you have?

And how many of those squirrels that you don't have, aren't locked indoors by you?


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



cynic said:


> So exactly how many squirrels don't you have?
> 
> And how many of those squirrels that you don't have, aren't locked indoors by you?




http://articles.washingtonpost.com/...squirrel-season-single-squirrel-young-hunters

But to be a successful squirrel hunter you have to know a maple from an oak, a hickory from a poplar.


----------



## cynic (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



burglar said:


> http://articles.washingtonpost.com/...squirrel-season-single-squirrel-young-hunters
> 
> But to be a successful squirrel hunter you have to know a maple from an oak, a hickory from a poplar.




That's good to know - looks like I won't be catching any squirrels anytime soon.

So of these squirrels that you've been hunting, how many haven't you caught?

And of those squirrels that you haven't caught, how many aren't being locked indoors by you?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*

Are we talking Grey Squirrels or Red Squirrels here?

There is a big difference between the two.

gg


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Are we talking Grey Squirrels or Red Squirrels here?
> 
> There is a big difference between the two.
> 
> gg




Huge

It would need a separate thread of its own.


----------



## cynic (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Are we talking Grey Squirrels or Red Squirrels here?
> 
> There is a big difference between the two.
> 
> gg




Since when do we discriminate on basis of colour, creed and tree preference?

Equal rights for all squirrels!


----------



## pixel (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



burglar said:


> http://articles.washingtonpost.com/...squirrel-season-single-squirrel-young-hunters
> 
> But to be a successful squirrel hunter you have to know a maple from an oak, a hickory from a poplar.




Thanks for the recipes, burglar 
Sadly, there aren't any squirrels in Australia. Would some of the recipes "work" for local pests too? Witchetty grubs maybe? They have a very nutty flavour...

btw, Why did you edit your OP?
I found the reference to four dog defences pretty amusing.


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



pixel said:


> Thanks for the recipes, burglar
> Sadly, there aren't any squirrels in Australia. Would some of the recipes "work" for local pests too? Witchetty grubs maybe? They have a very nutty flavour...
> 
> btw, Why did you edit your OP?
> I found the reference to four dog defences pretty amusing.




Hi pixel,

I did not edit the OP. 

That quote comes from a different thread. 
(where it was well off-topic).


----------



## cynic (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*

Can anyone direct me to the story of ChewYourNuts and the Three Squirrels?

I can't quite remember how the story goes and would like to refresh my memory.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



burglar said:


> Hi pixel,
> 
> I did not edit the OP.
> 
> ...




Well if you had not, you should have. There is too much ** *****  *  *********** ***.

burglar, I am shocked, shocked to the core. I may even take up religion again as a result.

ps

Can you repost it on this thread.

gg


----------



## cynic (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



cynic said:


> Can anyone direct me to the story of ChewYourNuts and the Three Squirrels?
> 
> I can't quite remember how the story goes and would like to refresh my memory.




Apologies for the misinformation, the story is entitled "GobbleYourNuts and the Three Squirrels". Please forgive my foggy memory.


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



cynic said:


> Apologies for the misinformation, the story is entitled "GobbleYourNuts and the Three Squirrels". Please forgive my foggy memory.




Your search - GobbleYourNuts and the... - did not find any results. ??


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ...Can you repost it on this thread.
> 
> gg




Post #2 by cynic refers:


----------



## cynic (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



burglar said:


> Your search - GobbleYourNuts and the... - did not find any results. ??




No it didn't (at least not anything that would pass the ASF censorship rules), but if my memory serves me correctly it starts with "Once upon a time there were..."


----------



## cynic (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



pixel said:


> Thanks for the recipes, burglar
> Sadly, there aren't any squirrels in Australia. Would some of the recipes "work" for local pests too? Witchetty grubs maybe? They have a very nutty flavour...
> 
> btw, Why did you edit your OP?
> I found the reference to four dog defences pretty amusing.



By the way, if one doesn't happen to have any squirrels on hand, is it possible to substitute o'possums with those recipes?

The reason I ask is because there happens to be a band of o'possums that regularly congregate in my attic to perform their heavy metal jam sessions. As I am no fan of that particular musical genre, I am usually unable to sleep throughout the cocaphony. So instead of sleeping I have to content myself by sharing this misery with others (i.e. trading the FTSE and annoying the heck out of ASF posters).


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



cynic said:


> By the way, if one doesn't happen to have any squirrels on hand, is it possible to substitute o'possums with those recipes?
> 
> The reason I ask is because there happens to be a band of o'possums that regularly congregate in my attic to perform their heavy metal jam sessions. As I am no fan of that particular musical genre, I am usually unable to sleep throughout the cocaphony. So instead of sleeping I have to content myself by sharing this misery with others (i.e. trading the FTSE and annoying the heck out of ASF posters).



O'possum Pie!:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_opossum

"A traditional method of preparation is baking, sometimes in a pie or pastry ..."


----------



## cynic (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



burglar said:


> O'possum Pie!:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virginia_opossum
> 
> "A traditional method of preparation is baking, sometimes in a pie or pastry ..."





Isn't it amazing how concatenation of a sentence can totally alter perception?

"A traditional method of preparation is baking, sometimes in a pie or pastry, though at present "possum pie" most often refers to a sweet confection containing no meat of any kind."

No possum in O'possum pie! What's this world coming to?

I think it's about time we started a campaign to put the O'posssum back into O'possum pie! 

Until we do, I'm never going to get a sound night's sleep!


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



cynic said:


> ... Until we do, I'm never going to get a sound night's sleep!




You need to talk to "Animal Welfare" regarding the borrowing of an humane trap.
You shouldn't be discharging a musket in your ceiling space,
as it may raise dust and bird mite!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*

I'd still like some clarification on whether we are talking about Red Squirrels or Grey Squirrels.

gg


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'd still like some clarification on whether we are talking about Red Squirrels or Grey Squirrels.
> 
> gg




ATM we are off-topic!

Discussing O'Possums in ceiling space,
when we prefer them to be in the O'Possum Pie!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



burglar said:


> ATM we are off-topic!
> 
> Discussing O'Possums in ceiling space,
> when we prefer them to be in the O'Possum Pie!!




Sorry, Red and Grey Squirrels are so different.

Now that I'm on track and that we are talikg about Possums.

Are we discussing 


Family Burramyidae: pygmy possums
Genus Burramys
Mountain Pygmy Possum, Burramys parvus
Genus Cercartetus
Long-tailed Pygmy Possum, Cercartetus caudatus
Southwestern Pygmy Possum, Cercartetus concinnus
Tasmanian Pygmy Possum, Cercartetus lepidus
Eastern Pygmy Possum, Cercartetus nanus
Family Phalangeridae: brushtail possums and cuscuses
Subfamily Ailuropinae
Genus Ailurops
Talaud Bear Cuscus, Ailurops melanotis
Sulawesi Bear Cuscus, Ailurops ursinus
Genus Strigocuscus
Sulawesi Dwarf Cuscus, Strigocuscus celebensis
Banggai Cuscus, Strigocuscus pelegensis
Subfamily Phalangerinae
Tribe Phalangerini
Genus Phalanger
Gebe Cuscus, Phalanger alexandrae
Mountain Cuscus, Phalanger carmelitae
Ground Cuscus, Phalanger gymnotis
Eastern Common Cuscus, Phalanger intercastellanus
Woodlark Cuscus, Phalanger lullulae
Blue-eyed Cuscus, Phalanger matabiru
Telefomin Cuscus, Phalanger matanim
Southern Common Cuscus, Phalanger mimicus
Northern Common Cuscus, Phalanger orientalis
Ornate Cuscus, Phalanger ornatus
Rothschild's Cuscus, Phalanger rothschildi
Silky Cuscus, Phalanger sericeus
Stein's Cuscus, Phalanger vestitus
Genus Spilocuscus
Admiralty Island Cuscus, Spilocuscus kraemeri
Common Spotted Cuscus, Spilocuscus maculatus
Waigeou Cuscus, Spilocuscus papuensis
Black-spotted Cuscus, Spilocuscus rufoniger
Blue-eyed Spotted Cuscus, Spilocuscus wilsoni
Tribe Trichosurini
Genus Trichosurus
Northern Brushtail Possum, Trichosurus arnhemensis
Short-eared Possum, Trichosurus caninus
Mountain Brushtail Possum, Trichosurus cunninghami
Coppery Brushtail Possum, Trichosurus johnstonii
Common Brushtail Possum, Trichosurus vulpecula
Genus Wyulda
Scaly-tailed Possum, Wyulda squamicaudata
Superfamily Petauroidea
Family Pseudocheiridae
Subfamily Hemibelideinae
Genus Hemibelideus
Lemur-like Ringtail Possum, Hemibelideus lemuroides
Genus Petauroides
Greater Glider, Petauroides volans
Subfamily Pseudocheirinae
Genus Petropseudes
Rock-haunting Ringtail Possum, Petropseudes dahli
Genus Pseudocheirus
Common Ringtail Possum, Pseudocheirus peregrinus
Genus Pseudochirulus
Lowland Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirulus canescens
Weyland Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirulus caroli
Cinereus Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirulus cinereus
Painted Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirulus forbesi
Herbert River Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirulus herbertensis
Masked Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirulus larvatus
Pygmy Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirulus mayeri
Vogelkop Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirulus schlegeli
Subfamily Pseudochiropinae
Genus Pseudochirops
D'Albertis' Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirops albertisii
Green Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirops archeri
Plush-coated Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirops corinnae
Reclusive Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirops coronatus
Coppery Ringtail Possum, Pseudochirops cupreus
Family Petauridae
Genus Dactylopsila
Great-tailed Triok, Dactylopsila megalura
Long-fingered Triok, Dactylopsila palpator
Tate's Triok, Dactylopsila tatei
Striped Possum, Dactylopsila trivirgata
Genus Gymnobelideus
Leadbeater's Possum, Gymnobelideus leadbeateri
Genus Petaurus
Northern Glider, Petaurus abidi
Yellow-bellied Glider, Petaurus australis
Biak Glider, Petaurus biacensis
Sugar Glider, Petaurus breviceps
Mahogany Glider, Petaurus gracilis
Squirrel Glider, Petaurus norfolcensis
Family Tarsipedidae
Genus Tarsipes
Honey Possum or Noolbenger, Tarsipes rostratus
Family Acrobatidae
Genus Acrobates
Feathertail Glider, Acrobates pygmaeus
Genus Distoechurus
Feather-tailed Possum, 


gg


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ... Are we discussing ... ?




Well done you!!


What is the difference between a squirrel and possum?

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_is_the_difference_between_a_squirrel_and_possum


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Red Squirrel, Grey Squirrel*

Britain has two types of squirrel, but only one of them – the red squirrel – is actually native to the country.





http://www.woodlands.co.uk/blog/flora-and-fauna/red-squirrel-grey-squirrel/


----------



## Joe Blow (30 December 2012)

*Re: Red Squirrel, Grey Squirrel*

Perhaps we should have one big squirrel thread for the discussion of all squirrel related topics?


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Re: Red Squirrel, Grey Squirrel*



Joe Blow said:


> Perhaps we should have one big squirrel thread for the discussion of all squirrel related topics?




Useless, informative and entertaining all at once! I've been fascinated by squirrels for 42 years.

Perhaps we should, Joe! 

Methinks someone will pick up on the hoarding theme as something "finance related".


----------



## Calliope (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



burglar said:


> ATM we are off-topic!
> 
> Discussing O'Possums in ceiling space,
> when we prefer them to be in the O'Possum Pie!!




There are no o'possums in ceiling space nor in pies in Australia. We have plenty of possums though.

A possum (plural form: possums) is any of about 70 small to medium-sized arboreal marsupial species native to Australia, New Guinea, and Sulawesi (and introduced to New Zealand and China). Wikipedia

For the Western Hemisphere marsupial, see opossum.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2012)

*Re: Red Squirrel, Grey Squirrel*



burglar said:


> Britain has two types of squirrel, but only one of them – the red squirrel – is actually native to the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I myself do not like the grey squirrel and they are now on decline due to the resurgence of the pine marten. 

Long live the Reds.

On my way back from the nunnery in Germany I was invited by HM Elizabeth 11 to Balmoral to investigate the preponderance of Greys over Reds, the latter being indigenous and the former introduced.

Her Majesty requested an urgent solution.

My second last words to her were "pine martens"

My last was "Marm"

gg


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



Calliope said:


> There are no o'possums in ceiling space nor in pies in Australia. We have plenty of possums though.
> 
> A possum (plural form: possums) is any of about 70 small to medium-sized arboreal marsupial species native to Australia, New Guinea, and Sulawesi (and introduced to New Zealand and China). Wikipedia
> 
> For the Western Hemisphere marsupial, see opossum.




Hi Calliope,

You are quite right, remiss of me to let it go unremarked.


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

*Re: Red Squirrel, Grey Squirrel*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ... My second last words to her were "pine martens"
> 
> My last was "Marm"
> 
> gg




Yes, I googled "pine martens", and I liked what I saw!!
Thank you, GG

Wow! One big squirrel thread! 

 - black squirrels are variants of the grey squirrel.





http://www.woodlands.co.uk/blog/flora-and-fauna/red-squirrel-grey-squirrel-black-squirrel/


----------



## cynic (30 December 2012)

It's great to see that they come in such a variety of colours. 

But aren't they all the same flavour (i.e. squirrel flavoured)? 

And who cares what colour they are if they all taste the same once skinned, cooked and served?

BY the way are any of the colours more domesticable than others? 

I'd really like to learn how to teach my possums to play classical music (instead of heavy metal) so that I can get a decent night's sleep.


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 December 2012)

Here's some I prepared earlier..... (photos by me)


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

cynic said:


> It's great to see that they come in such a variety of colours. ...



Funny you should mention that!!
Purrple squirrel:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/3884420/Purple-squirrel-baffles-experts.html


----------



## burglar (30 December 2012)

Smurf1976 said:


> Here's some I prepared earlier..... (photos by me)




Nice photos, were they in a zoo?


Tree fellers and landscaping ... I'm impressed!


----------



## cynic (31 December 2012)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



burglar said:


> You need to talk to "Animal Welfare" regarding the borrowing of an humane trap.
> You shouldn't be discharging a musket in your ceiling space,
> as it may raise dust and bird mite!




Actually, I'm not interested in catching any humanes (whatever the heck they may be when they're at home and not in my attic). Nor was I planning to use the musket. Home made nitroglycerine is much more effective as one doesn't require accuracy of aim. Only trouble is, it's unlikely to leave any meat on their bones and I'll probably need to replace the roof afterwards - but at least I'll get a decent night's sleep.


----------



## Smurf1976 (31 December 2012)

Both photos were taken in the US during September - October this year. I wasn't there on a mission to find squirrels, but I found some nonetheless. 

First one is in Yosemite National Park (California). The second one is in a very urban environment, being Washington DC a short walk from the city center and the various Washington landmarks. They were re-doing the landscaping which is visible in the background. 

If I'd known someone liked squirrels then I'd have taken more photos of them. Lots of them around and in some places (particularly Washington DC) they're almost tame.

Here's another one at Yosemite. They're somewhat difficult to photograph since they move quickly.


----------



## cynic (31 December 2012)

Surprise, surprise, all is quiet in the Southern Attic.

It would seem that the "headbanger" possums have been reading this thread and realised the peril that awaits them should their nocturnal operatic performances persist. 
There's not been so much as a squeak out of them, so it looks like I'll get to keep my nitroglycerine for a more worthy cause, perhaps a fishing trip!

So for the first time in months I'll be able to get a generous night's rest.

Good night all!


----------



## Calliope (31 December 2012)

MÃ©nage Ã  trois!


----------



## burglar (31 December 2012)

Calliope said:


> MÃ©nage Ã  trois! ...




Tree fellers go into a pub ...!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 December 2012)

*Re: Red Squirrel, Grey Squirrel*



burglar said:


> Yes, I googled "pine martens", and I liked what I saw!!
> Thank you, GG
> 
> Wow! One big squirrel thread!
> ...




Thanks burglar. Quite an interesting tussle between Red Squirrels, Greys and Pine Martens.

Red squirrels are the only Reds I have any time for.

gg


----------



## cynic (31 December 2012)

Calliope said:


> MÃ©nage Ã  trois!





Well done Calliope! 

Now that we've found the "Three Squirrels" all that remains is to track down "GobbleYourNuts". 

She can't be too far away!


----------



## burglar (31 December 2012)

cynic said:


> Well done Calliope!
> 
> Now that we've found the "Three Squirrels" all that remains is to track down "GobbleYourNuts".
> 
> She can't be too far away!








http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/knox...nibble-nobbys-nuts-mirror-in-frame/1010421970


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2013)

Squirrel with big nuts.

Gobble does not exist.

My internet google expert Mr. Job. S, DiSeezed, has done an exhaustive search.



gg


----------



## burglar (1 January 2013)

*Re: Squirrel Hoarding*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> ...
> Sugar Glider, Petaurus breviceps
> ...



What Is a Sugar Glider? :
http://video.answers.com/what-is-a-sugar-glider-517445626


----------



## Smurf1976 (2 January 2013)

Squirrels? Here's some.....

http://www.examiner.com.au/story/1212967/american-squirrels-join-zoo/?cs=95


----------



## cynic (3 January 2013)

http://a3.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/55/4792ddc8cc9f4b9e80472a311f48903c/l.jpg

"Squirrels of the World Unite!"


----------



## burglar (4 January 2013)

cynic said:


> It's great to see that they come in such a variety of colours.
> 
> ....




Cream-coloured giant squirrel

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cream-coloured_giant_squirrelCream-coloured giant squirrel


----------



## cynic (4 January 2013)

burglar said:


> Cream-coloured giant squirrel
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cream-coloured_giant_squirrelCream-coloured giant squirrel
> 
> View attachment 50247




Now don't tell me, let me guess! That one's squirrel flavoured, right?

So how do you have your coffee, with squirrel and sugar or without?


----------



## burglar (4 January 2013)

cynic said:


> Now don't tell me, let me guess! That one's squirrel flavoured, right?
> 
> So how do you have your coffee, with squirrel and sugar or without?




Being from the tropics, I would guess "Hot & Spicy"


----------



## cynic (4 January 2013)

http://www.backwoodsbound.com/zsquir43.html


burglar said:


> Being from the tropics, I would guess "Hot & Spicy"


----------



## Calliope (4 January 2013)

Personally I prefer echidnas. They are so cuddly. And they are ours.




And they don't do this!


----------



## cynic (4 January 2013)

Calliope said:


> Personally I prefer echidnas. They are so cuddly. And they are ours.
> 
> View attachment 50251




Yes- but are they squirrel flavoured?


----------



## sammy84 (4 January 2013)

Are we allowed to discuss gophers (otherwise called the ground squirrel) here? Don't get me started on woodchucks...


----------



## cynic (4 January 2013)

sammy84 said:


> Are we allowed to discuss gophers (otherwise called the ground squirrel) here? Don't get me started on woodchucks...




That depends...Do they come in a wide range of colours?


----------



## burglar (4 January 2013)

sammy84 said:


> Are we allowed to discuss gophers (otherwise called the ground squirrel) here? Don't get me started on woodchucks...




How much wood can a woodchuck chuck?


----------



## cynic (4 January 2013)

burglar said:


> How much wood can a woodchuck chuck?




Wouldn't that depend on the size and nationality of the woodchuck in question?

For example, I'd expect that there'd be a huge difference between the Greek and the German Woodchucks.
(Do they still have woodchucks in Greece? Or have they emigrated already?)


----------



## burglar (4 January 2013)

cynic said:


> Wouldn't that depend on the size and nationality of the woodchuck in question?
> 
> For example, I'd expect that there'd be a huge difference between the Greek and the German Woodchucks.
> (Do they still have woodchucks in Greece? Or have they emigrated already?)




Retired!


----------



## sammy84 (4 January 2013)

cynic said:


> That depends...Do they come in a wide range of colours?




Studies have been done on this.


----------



## CanOz (4 January 2013)

LOL @ Sammy, i thought they were on sticks!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 January 2013)

I will go to my Maker saying that Red squirrels are superior to Greys.

gg


----------



## cynic (4 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I will go to my Maker saying that Red squirrels are superior to Greys.
> 
> gg




You seem to have a fixation on the colour red these days. Perhaps we need to start addressing you as comrade GG.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 January 2013)

cynic said:


> You seem to have a fixation on the colour red these days. Perhaps we need to start addressing you as comrade GG.




As long as I don't have to appear with the muppets from Cascade Coal at ICAC, you can call me comrade.

I do like the name Eddie.

Eddy.

Backs and flows.

Water in, effluent out.

I have many mates in the ALP and the world would be surprised how like minds on both sides of the political fence can be mates, and share information.

Just don't ever associate me with Senator Lee Rhiannon or whatever her name really is, or any other Watermelon Green. Greens, real Greens are ok.

gg


----------



## burglar (5 January 2013)

Ha Ha Ha !  :

Watermelon Greens (Green on the ouTside)!

:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 January 2013)

Can we keep this thread on track.

Red squirrels are gintlemen and laydies, Greys are common ousters of the former.

Thank god for the pine marten.

gg


----------



## cynic (6 January 2013)

Still no sign of "GobbleYourNuts" yet, but it does appear that Candace has squirrels in her pants:

http://youtu.be/fmylj4xCZs8


----------



## burglar (6 January 2013)

cynic said:


> Still no sign of "GobbleYourNuts" yet, but it does appear that Candace has squirrels in her pants:
> 
> http://youtu.be/fmylj4xCZs8




I have just learned how Mona Lisa got her smile.
She was watching Candace dance!


----------



## cynic (6 January 2013)

burglar said:


> I have just learned how Mona Lisa got her smile.
> She was watching Candace dance!




Or maybe she had a squirrel also!


----------



## cynic (7 January 2013)

Will the squirrel win?

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl=http://www.maniacworld.com/squirrel-vs-penguin.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.maniacworld.com/squirrel-vs-penguin.htm&h=305&w=275&sz=27&tbnid=3E_8THVT7wC7UM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=81&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dsquirrel%2Bvs.%2Bpenguin%2Bdueling%2Bbanjos%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=squirrel+vs.+penguin+dueling+banjos&usg=__bx_7yKkcV6ehlZdzJhE3wwwfXgU=&docid=vJDruvCtPz6ZuM&sa=X&ei=CKzpUNKfIu2tiQeej4HYCg&ved=0CEIQ9QEwAg&dur=7828


----------



## cynic (7 January 2013)

Squirrel Impossible!

http://www.maniacworld.com/squirrel-obstacle-course.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 January 2013)

This is a pine marten, (martes martes) .

The grey squirrels enemy and without which the red squirrel would be extinct in Europe.

My enemies enemy is my friend.








gg


----------



## sammy84 (10 January 2013)

Do squirrels prefer berries, stone fruits or melons?


----------



## sammy84 (10 January 2013)

Or should I be asking this in the stone fruits thread? Overlapping topics can get confusing.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 January 2013)

sammy84 said:


> Do squirrels prefer berries, stone fruits or melons?






sammy84 said:


> Or should I be asking this in the stone fruits thread? Overlapping topics can get confusing.




lol

gg


----------



## burglar (22 January 2013)

cynic said:


> Or maybe she had a squirrel also!


----------



## sammy84 (22 January 2013)

burglar said:


> View attachment 50539




Bravo.


----------



## cynic (23 January 2013)

There are some squirrels that total their nuts and then there are other squirrels that are totally nuts - like this one!

http://youtu.be/KCPIPVSbywA


----------



## burglar (23 January 2013)

Remember this?:


----------



## burglar (28 January 2013)

cynic said:


> ... And who cares what colour they are if they all taste the same  ...



Albino squirrel:


----------



## burglar (28 January 2013)

Super squirrel:


----------



## burglar (29 January 2013)

Greedy? Old squirrel proverb says “Two acorns are better than one”:










Read more at:

http://www.environmentalgraffiti.com/featured/stuffed-cheeks/15087#OD3fygvjhSMvjDDz.99


----------



## sammy84 (29 January 2013)

burglar said:


> Super squirrel:
> 
> View attachment 50653




I preferred the batman squirrel.


----------



## cynic (3 February 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njuq0NundBE&feature=player_detailpage

Yeah, supersquirrel, secret squirrel etc. are pretty cool, but you really cannot go past E.Z. answer squirrel for solutions to all life's conundrums!


----------



## burglar (17 April 2013)

The more people I meet, the more I like small furry creatures!


----------



## springhill (17 April 2013)

My sister's nickname is Squirrel.

She is small and rodent looking with hairy ears. Good at stock piling money and clothes.

Pretty sure she has busted a few nuts in her time too.


----------



## cynic (17 April 2013)

springhill said:


> My sister's nickname is Squirrel.
> 
> She is small and rodent looking with hairy ears. Good at stock piling money and clothes.
> 
> Pretty sure she has busted a few nuts in her time too.




Is she perchance related to "Gobble" ?


----------



## springhill (17 April 2013)

cynic said:


> Is she perchance related to "Gobble" ?




I am proud to say I cannot answer that question.

Where as sister is rodentesque, I believe Gobble to be of the big, old, ugly, flightless bird origin with a terrible growth hanging from its face and an aggressive demeanor. Gobble has a tiny head encapsulating a tiny brain, yet strangely enough a massive mouth from which bile and nonsense mostly flow, while the lower half is massive and its function seems to be nothing more than to produce **** as Gobble waddles along.
Gobble has been known to errrr....... suck the life from many a man physically, financially and spiritually.
Gobble is known not to have many friends left and can sometimes be found hanging out with bizarre animals that Darwin's Theory should have eliminated long ago, such as Wascally Wabbit and Sayonara Surplus Swan (see pictures).
Gobble's last known whereabouts are unknown, but it is believed that Gobble was ruling a once enchanted and bountiful land that had, by some strange co-incidence, slowly turned ever more into a cesspit of infighting as her presence grew in stature, there were many casualties that died from knife wounds in the back.
It is rumored that a revolt in the said once bountiful land is on the cards in 4 months and 28 days, at which time there will be much merriment and dancing in the streets. After said revolt it is believed Gobble and friends will pack their bags and move to Taxpayerfundedpensionvilleland, where they shall live like kings with no shame or regret for past deeds done.

This may well be rumor or fact and I cannot recall who told me such fanciful tales, but I believe them to be of high intelligence and good conduct.


----------



## burglar (13 August 2013)

Flying squirrel


----------



## cynic (14 August 2013)

FTSEing Squirrels!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mplQlaV2cJ4


----------



## dutchie (14 August 2013)

The Squirrel Grip

Sam Burgess pleads guilty after being charged with contrary conduct for 'squirrel grip' tackle

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-08-13/burgess-pleads-guilty-to-27squirrel-grip27/4883790


Two weeks ....... should have got life.


----------



## pixel (14 August 2013)

dutchie said:


> The Squirrel Grip
> 
> Sam Burgess pleads guilty after being charged with contrary conduct for 'squirrel grip' tackle
> 
> ...




Oh come on! It was just a tackle tackle. 
Maybe he's watched too much Crocodile Dundee: Remember the episode at the New York arty-farty party?


----------



## dutchie (14 August 2013)

pixel said:


> Oh come on! It was just a tackle tackle.




LOL


----------



## burglar (14 August 2013)

dutchie said:


> The Squirrel Grip ...







Ouch!


----------



## cynic (1 September 2013)

A film that will surely appeal to audiences of vengeful squirrels worldwide!

Watch out for your nuts, folks! The squirrels in this movie have attitude with a capital UDE!

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83491321/


----------



## burglar (22 January 2014)




----------



## cynic (22 January 2014)

"Defend Your Nuts 2"! 
A computer game enjoyed by internet surfing squirrels worldwide!

http://www.bubblebox.com/game/skill/20137541.htm


----------



## burglar (5 February 2014)

I've just washed my hair and I can't do a thing with it!


----------



## burglar (2 September 2014)

Racoon
noun
a greyish-brown American mammal which has a foxlike face with a black mask, a ringed tail, and the habit of washing its food in water.

Genus Procyon, family Procyonidae(the raccoon family): two species, in particular the common raccoon (P. lotor), which often occurs in urban areas in North America. The raccoon family also includes the coati, kinkajou, cacomistle, and olingo.
• [ mass noun ] the fur of the raccoon.


----------



## cynic (8 January 2018)

The power of the Force is strong in this squirrel:

https://i.pinimg.com/originals/42/29/70/42297019cc99ee8bdb08fe927b4defcf.jpg


----------

